# Sibelius/ Avid subscription question



## Bassious (Sep 28, 2019)

Anyone having issues accessing their avid/ sibelius account? I do the monthly subscription and updated all my info 2 months ago and now it shows outdated older info and Avid Link wont let me log in, says login service is not available. Are they servicing the site after the media meltdown this week?
Oh well, paper and pen again.
Cheers


----------

